# GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs



## scrat007 (22 September 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51330

Für Computer soll man ab 2007 GEZ-Gebühr bezahlen, vorausgesetzt man hat keinen Fernseher oder Radio angemeldet. Auch eine GEZ-Pflicht für UMTS-Handys ist im Gespräch. Das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2004)

Das ist so was von unausgegorener Käse von Leuten am grünen Tisch ausgebrütet 
die nach neuen Geldquellen gieren  und Nullahnung von IT haben.

Was ist ein PC? Laptop, Palmtop usw. ? 

Was ist mit Servern, die sich üblicherweise  einen Monitor teilen (über Mehrfachumschalter) ?
pro CPU oder pro Monitor, da lachen ja die Hühner , wenns nicht so traurig wäre.

cp


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2004)

Dieser Schwachsinn ist schon länger in der Diskussion.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (22 September 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach ein weiterer Beweiss, das unser Staat von demokratischen Gemeinwesen zur Repräsiven-Abzock und Überwachungs Mafia im Auftrag der Rechteinhaber und Großkonzerne mutiert. Und ein weiterer Grund für viele NPD/PDS/DVU etc. zu wählen.

Und wann werden Spiegel GEZ Pflichtig, weil man damit das Bild verdoppeln kann?

*Kopfschütteln*


----------



## Counselor (22 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Servern, die sich üblicherweise  einen Monitor teilen (über Mehrfachumschalter) ? pro CPU oder pro Monitor, da lachen ja die Hühner , wenns nicht so traurig wäre.


Da lachen nicht nur die Hühner - ich denke, da würde die Rechtsabteilung lachen und den Weg zu Gericht suchen.


----------



## drboe (22 September 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, das wird doch nicht angeordnet, das steht dann im Gesetz. Man muss also das kippen. Vermutlich kein Selbstgänger. Soweit ich mich erinnere, wird seitens der Sender schon lange von einer Gebührenpflicht ausgegangen, wenn ein PC internetfähig ist. Die Beitreibung der Gebühren ist aber ausgesetzt. Neu ist wohl, das man nicht einmal mehr Anstalten machen will, die technischen Voraussetzungen für Rundfunk/Fernsehempfang zu fordern, um die Gebührenpflicht auszulösen.  Es gibt übrigens die Ansicht, dass das derzeitige (Programm-)Angebot der öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten im Internet nicht durch den Rundfunkstaatsvertrag usw. gedeckt ist. Dazu gibt es irgendwo bei Spiegel-Online ein entsprechendes Papier. U. U. kann man ja die Argumente daraus nutzen, die Pläne zu Fall zu bringen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (23 September 2004)

Zum Thema Mehrfachumschalter nur ein Hinweis, bis zu einer Änderung der Regelungen in den 90er bestand die GEZ darauf, das bei einem Rundfunk oder TV-händler jedes im Verkaufsraum befindliche Gerät einzeln GEZ pflichtig sei. Gleiches gilt übrigens immer noch für Radios in Firmenwagen und am Arbeitsplatz, wenn in einem Raum von 3 Mitarbeitern 3 Radios stehen muß man laut GEZ 3 x Zahlen. (Weshalb es bei meinem Arbeitgeber keine Radios mehr gibt, auch nicht in Privat mit-genutzten Firmenwagen).


----------



## Counselor (23 September 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiches gilt übrigens immer noch für Radios in Firmenwagen und am Arbeitsplatz, wenn in einem Raum von 3 Mitarbeitern 3 Radios stehen muß man laut GEZ 3 x Zahlen.


Und genau in diesem Punkt liest sich die Meldung bei Teltarif ganz anders:


			
				teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach muss jedes Unternehmen, das keinen Fernseher oder Radio aber dafür einen oder mehrere Internet-PC hat, künftig pauschal die Rundfunkgebühr von 17,01 Euro pro Monat zahlen. Damit werde zugunsten der Betriebe von der im gewerblichen Bereich für Fernseher und Radios geltenden Gebührenpflicht für jedes einzelne Gerät abgewichen.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw39/s14941.html


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (23 September 2004)

Wenigsten etwas vernüftiges, obwohl, ich könnte wetten das einige Chefs jetzt wieder Überlegen den Internetzugang abzuschaffen. 

Internet am Arbeitsplatz ist ja eh schon meistens wieder zurückgenommen (Wenn es das den überhaupt gegeben hat), so das das dem ein oder anderen der letzte Anstoß sein wird.

[Sarkasmuß leicht OT]
Die neuste Inovation der Deutschen (Unternehmer): Einführen der alten Rechtschreibung,1€ Job's für alle und GEZ Gebühren auf Spiegel in bad und WC, weil damit kann man doppelt TV sehen...
[/Sarkasmuß]

mfg
Ralf Lorenz


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2004)

*Computer & GEZ-Gebühren*

Hahaha.... nunja ich hätte da noch weitere Vorschläge:

GEZ-Gebühren auf  Stecker: ( Immerhin können Geräte die Empfangen können daran betreiebn werden )

GEZ-Gebühren auf  Batterien/Accus ( Immerhin benötigen Geräte die Empfangen können Strom )

GEZ-Gebühren auf  Straßen ( Imerhin muß man darauf den weg zurücklegen um Batterien/Accus zu kaufen

GEZ-Gebühren auf  Kabel  ( Werden zum Transport der Energie die für das Betreiben notwendig ist benötigt  )

GEZ-Gebühren auf  .................... nunja mir würden noch einige einfallen....

Diese Gebühren auf Computer und trotzdem kaum Möglichkeiten ARD & ZDF bzw. Regionalprogramme ( die 3ten) ohne TV-Karte zu empfangen. 

Mit der gleichen Begründung müßten alle Menschen in den Knast eingesperrt werden weil sie ja 'ne möglichkeit hätten ein Gesetzesverstoß zu begehen !!!.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (25 September 2004)

Und auf alle Spiegelden Flächen, weil, es könnte ja ein Nicht GEZler via Spiegelfläche zum Schwarzseher werden...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,322400,00.html


> GEZ auf PCs schon ab April 2005
> 
> Eigentlich sollten für Computer erst ab 2007 GEZ-Gebühren fällig werden. Doch die
> Ministerpräsidenten haben es sich noch einmal anders überlegt: Die Gebührenpflicht
> ...


cp


----------



## scrat007 (12 Oktober 2004)

Das war klar, da man ja nur einmal bezahlen muß. Aber Studenten die einen Computer ihr eigen nenne dürfen dann zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Studenten die einen Computer ihr eigen nenne dürfen dann zahlen.


haben die alle bisher nur per PC "ferngekuckt" .....


----------



## Mindolluin (12 Oktober 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu vergessen, GEZ-Gebühren auf die AUGEN



Das ist eigentlich ein ganz vernünftiger Vorschlag, wobei ich mich nicht unmittelbar auf die Augen beziehen würde, sondern auf den Kopf. Denn einen Fernseher oder ein Radio hat doch eh jeder. 
Es sollte einfach eine Steuer zu Finanzierung der ÖR-Rundfunkanstalten erhoben werden! Dann spart man sich die inquisitorische GEZ und blödsinnige (oft vor Gericht ausgefochtene) Diskussionen darum, was ein Empfangsgerät ist und wann es empfangsbereit ist. 

Mindo


----------



## scrat007 (12 Oktober 2004)

@ Gast,

Nein  , Studenten wie meine Schwester haben gar nicht ferngekuckt, mangels Fernseher, und auch nicht Radio gehört mangels Radio. DVDs wurden auf dem Computer angeschaut, und Radio kann man über Internet sehr gut hören, sogar mit Sendern die man sonst nicht bekommt.



@ Mindolluin

Wann war den der letzte Prozess mit der GEZ vor einem Gericht, mein Wissenstand sagt mir das die letzten 10 Jahre keiner verklagt wurde, würde mich mal interessieren. Kan aber sein das ich mich da irre.


----------



## Mindolluin (12 Oktober 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mindolluin
> 
> Wann war den der letzte Prozess mit der GEZ vor einem Gericht, mein Wissenstand sagt mir das die letzten 10 Jahre keiner verklagt wurde, würde mich mal interessieren. Kan aber sein das ich mich da irre.



Spontane juris-Suche zu "gebühren UND fernseher" spuckt ein Urteil des OVG Münster vom 18. August 2004 zum Thema "Rundfunkgebührenbefreiung für Seniorenbüros" aus. (Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Aussage ein bissel "ins Blaue hinein" war.)

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## Tonguru (13 Oktober 2004)

*GEZ auf PCs?*

Ein interessanter Artikel dazu findet sich bei heise:

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/mein/18392/1.html


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Wahrscheinlich Einigung auf verminderte GEZ-Gebühr für internetfähige PC's...

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77035


----------



## stieglitz (21 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

SpOn gibt auch seinen Senf dazu:


> Wie der SPIEGEL in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe berichtet, wurde über diese Sparlösung für die umstrittene PC-Gebühr vergangene Woche bei einem Treffen der Rundfunkreferenten der Länder und der Justiziare von ARD und ZDF gesprochen. Die Fachleute der Länder signalisierten bei dem Treffen, dass sie diesen Kompromiss für vertretbar halten. Für internetfähige PCs würden dann nur 5,53 Euro im Monat statt 17,03 Euro an Gebühren anfallen. Gebührenpflichtig werden generell nur PCs in Haushalten und Betrieben, die nicht über ein angemeldetes Rundfunkgerät verfügen.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,432620,00.html


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Hihi, bin ja mal gespannt wie ein alter Regenschirm, wie schnell dann die Fernsehsender auch als Lifestream im I-Net zur Verfügung gestellt werden, um dann doch die vollen Gebühren für PC's abzuzocken.... für Spekulationen bleibt also immer Platz :lol:


----------



## Bomi (22 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, bin ja mal gespannt wie ein alter Regenschirm, wie schnell dann die Fernsehsender auch als Lifestream im I-Net zur Verfügung gestellt werden, um dann doch die vollen Gebühren für PC's abzuzocken.... für Spekulationen bleibt also immer Platz :lol:


Die sollen sich ihr Geld dann gefälligst bei denen holen, die diese bislang ungefragt angebotenen Livestreams auch tatsächlich nutzen. Es kann doch  nicht angehen, dass irgendjemand dazu gezwungen wird, für eine nicht genutzte Dienstleistung zu bezahlen, nur weil sie gerade mal angeboten wird? Es kann also nicht darum gehen, diese Regelung an irgendwelche Techniken anzupassen, sondern die Techniken sind so anzupassen, dass nutzungsabhängig abgerechnet werden kann und gut is...


----------



## Avor (22 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Zitat Bomi:

"Die sollen sich ihr Geld dann gefälligst bei denen holen, die diese bislang ungefragt angebotenen Livestreams auch tatsächlich nutzen...." 

Da muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen, für was eigentlich bezahlen. Die Livestreams die ich bisher gesehen habe waren nicht zu ertragen. Wohl wegen der Kompression. Dafür würde ich aber keinen Cent ausgeben. Oder bin ich mit DSL 2000 nicht auf dem neuesten technischen Stand? 

Das Bild ruckelt und zuckelt  ist völlig unbrauchbar. Der Ton hört sich besch...eiden an. Unnatürlich hoch und schnell und kaum zu verstehen, wie wenn man ein Band mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit laufen lässt. 

So schlecht waren Bild und Ton nicht einmal in den grauen Urzeiten des Fernsehens.  


Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (22 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bin ich mit DSL 2000 nicht auf dem neuesten technischen Stand?


Ob  das dafür reicht weiß ich nicht. (weil es mich inhaltlich auch nicht 
interessiert)  Was aber ohnehin  erst mal überprüft werden sollte, 
 ob der Nominalwert überhaupt erreicht wird 
http://www.dradio.de/dlf/sendungen/verbrauchertipp/477586/


> Im Prinzip wird ein schneller Internetzugang bereits überall in
> Deutschland angeboten. Aber nicht jeder kann mit derselben Geschwindigkeit
> surfen. Selbst bei gleicher Technik und gleichen Verträgen sind die
> Unterschiede manchmal riesengroß, weiß A.  K. von der
> Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen aus Beschwerdebriefen:


http://www.dslteam.de/speedtest.php


> Nachdem man stolzer DSL Besitzer ist, möchte man natürlich als
> erstes erfahren, wie schnell ist jetzt DSL wirklich?


Gruß
tf


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Andere Frage, da bei mir im Frühjahr der Kauf eines neuen Notebook für private Nutzung ansteht. Die Gebühren werden ab 1.1.07 erhoben. Soll man da bereits beim Kauf was anbdrücken oder wird das eine Zahlung wie jetzt bei der GEZ, nur dass man beim Kauf entsprechend registriert wird?
Ich zahle bereits privat die volle GEZ-Gebühr und für´s Radio im Büro sogar (freiwillig) extra. Wenn ich die Meldungen richtig verstehe, baruche ich dann keine PC-Gebühr zu bezahlen, ist das so?


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahle bereits privat die volle GEZ-Gebühr und für´s Radio im Büro sogar (freiwillig) extra. Wenn ich die Meldungen richtig verstehe, baruche ich dann keine PC-Gebühr zu bezahlen, ist das so?


Horoskope sind  was für die andere "Liga"... 
feststeht z.Z nur das 
http://www.gez.de/door/gebuehren/gebuehrenlexikon/index.html

j.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wenn die GEZ volle Fernsehgebühren für PC's erheben will, erstmal der Individualfall abgecheckt werden muss. Ich selbst fahre noch NT4 und habe einen 1000er DSL Anschluss, den ich unter Tags nichteinmal voll ausreizen kann, da das I-Net ständig irgendwo irgendwelche Flaschenhälse hat. Ruckelfreie Bilder bei Videostreams sind meist nur in den frühen Morgenstunden möglich und wer surft schon in der Nacht. Ausserdem ist das alles so derart fuzzelig klein, dass man spätestens nach einer halben stunde Augenschmerzen bekommt. Zoomt man den Stream dann auf Bilddschirmgrösse auf, dann ist die Auflösung wieder mehr als besch... für mich ist das alles Murks und keinen müden Pfifferling wert.


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahle bereits privat die volle GEZ-Gebühr und für´s Radio im Büro sogar (freiwillig) extra. Wenn ich die Meldungen richtig verstehe, baruche ich dann keine PC-Gebühr zu bezahlen, ist das so?


http://www.heise.de/ct/06/13/042/


> Internet-GEZ
> Abgabepflicht auf Internet-PCs rückt näher: Wer muss zahlen und wer nicht?


----------



## ralfi (25 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

auch ein Argument:


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

*rofl*
Das triffts sehr gut.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

und weiter geht's mit dem GEZ-Gebühren Hick-Hack... :lol:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78271


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78898

Netter Absatz zum Thema GEZ Gebühr 


> Die "edit " der GEZ, die den "Innovationsstandort" Deutschland austrocknet, die die Ärzte mit ihren Internet-Computern für die elektronische Gesundheitskarte "in den Ruin treibt", produziert weiterhin populistische Blüten in der Politik. Ich könnte all die genannten Begriffe mit Links unterfüttern, aber wir haben ja nicht ewig Zeit, die Platitüden über die [ edit]  zu lesen.



Vorsichthalber selber editiert, man weiß ja nie   bei Heise kann man es ja in voller Schönheit nachlesen


----------



## sascha (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Schon mal mit dem Geldautomaten Radio gehört? 



> Wenn die Regelung nicht gestoppt wird, müssen vom 1. Januar 2007 an in Deutschland auch für weit über 50.000 Geldautomaten Rundfunk- und Fernsehgebühren bezahlt werden, weil sie über das Internet an die Banken angeschlossen sind.



Quelle: IHK Frankfurt


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



> Wenn die Regelung nicht gestoppt wird, müssen vom 1. Januar 2007 an
> in Deutschland auch für weit über 50.000 Geldautomaten Rundfunk- und
> Fernsehgebühren bezahlt werden, weil sie über das Internet an die Banken
> angeschlossen sind.


wo ist das Problem? auf dem Monitor wird während der Wartezeit für den Buchungsvorgang 
eine   Schrottsendung einer der privaten TV-Stationen  eingeblendet und der Kunde anteilmäßig 
auf seiner  Buchung mit GEZ Gebühren belastet. Die Aufregung der IHK ist doch geheuchelt. 
Die Banken würden es doch ohnehin  ihren Kunden auf´s Auge drücken

Irrsinn hat Tradition in Deutschland...


----------



## Heiko (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



sascha schrieb:


> Schon mal mit dem Geldautomaten Radio gehört?
> 
> Quelle: IHK Frankfurt


Da fehlt die Soundkarte.


----------



## A John (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Soundkarte.


Das Teil kann empfangen. Ob es auch wiedergeben kann, ist der GEZ vermutlich egal. (in deren Bestimmungen heist es, "wer ein Gerät zum EMPFANG bereithält...
:wall:

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



A John schrieb:


> Das Teil kann empfangen. Ob es auch wiedergeben kann, ist der GEZ vermutlich egal. (in deren Bestimmungen heist es, "wer ein Gerät zum EMPFANG bereithält...
> :wall:
> 
> Gruß A. John


Klar. Aber nutzen muß ich das - zumindest theoretisch - schon irgendwie können.


----------



## drboe (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Heiko schrieb:


> Klar. Aber nutzen muß ich das - zumindest theoretisch - schon irgendwie können.


Das ist ein Irrtum. Server, die in Collocation oder gemietet im RZ stehen, werden vom 4. Monat an auch mit der Gebühr belastet. Egal, ob sie über Soundkarte, Lautsprecher oder Monitor verfügen. Und selbst auf den Internetanschluß kommt es bei der Bereithaltung "neuartiger Empfangsgeräte" überhaupt nicht an. Es kommt nämlich auch nicht darauf an, dass man z. B. in Hamburg nur via Kabel, Satellit oder per DVB-T Fensehsendungen empfangen kann. Wer nun einen Fernseher mit analogem Tuner im Haus hat, aber weder Kabelanschluß noch SAT-Anlage oder DVB-T Box, der muss die volle Fernsehgebühr bezahlen, auch wenn das Gerät zu Fernsehempfang am Aufstellungsort überhaupt nicht in  der Lage ist. Das Argument, man könne z. B. eine SAT-Anlage oder einen DVB-T Empfänger jederzeit nachrüsten, ist reiner Irsinn. Man kann nämlich auch jederzeit einen Fernsehempfänger kaufen, wäre so gesehen also auch ganz ohne Gerät zur Zahlung an die  GEZ verpflichtet.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



drboe schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum. Server, die in Collocation oder gemietet im RZ stehen, werden vom 4. Monat an auch mit der Gebühr belastet. Egal, ob sie über Soundkarte, Lautsprecher oder Monitor verfügen. Und selbst auf den Internetanschluß kommt es bei der Bereithaltung "neuartiger Empfangsgeräte" überhaupt nicht an. Es kommt nämlich auch nicht darauf an, dass man z. B. in Hamburg nur via Kabel, Satellit oder per DVB-T Fensehsendungen empfangen kann. Wer nun einen Fernseher mit analogem Tuner im Haus hat, aber weder Kabelanschluß noch SAT-Anlage oder DVB-T Box, der muss die volle Fernsehgebühr bezahlen, auch wenn das Gerät zu Fernsehempfang am Aufstellungsort überhaupt nicht in  der Lage ist. Das Argument, man könne z. B. eine SAT-Anlage oder einen DVB-T Empfänger jederzeit nachrüsten, ist reiner Irsinn. Man kann nämlich auch jederzeit einen Fernsehempfänger kaufen, wäre so gesehen also auch ganz ohne Gerät zur Zahlung an die  GEZ verpflichtet.
> 
> M. Boettcher


"wer den Wind sät, wird den Sturm ernten",  könnte (hoffentlich)  sein, dass die GEZ diesmal den Bogen überspannt hat
http://www.satundkabel.de/modules.p...article&sid=11476&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


> . Es gebe bisher weder ein vollwertiges Angebot noch eine messbare und relevante Nutzung. "Warum sollen Bürgerinnen und Bürger für etwas zahlen, was gar nicht geliefert wird?", so der Minister.


http://openpr.de/news/102257/Geplante-GEZ-Gebuehr-ist-de-facto-eine-Steuerabgabe.html

http://news.google.de/news?hl=de&q=gez gebühr&btnG=Google-Suche&sa=N&tab=wn
einfach nach GEZ & Gebühr >  news googeln


----------



## Heiko (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



drboe schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum. Server, die in Collocation oder gemietet im RZ stehen, werden vom 4. Monat an auch mit der Gebühr belastet. Egal, ob sie über Soundkarte, Lautsprecher oder Monitor verfügen.


Da würd ichs allerdings gerne auf eine Klage ankommen lassen.
Die sollen mal erzählen warum ich für einen "Empfang" bezahlen soll, den ich nachweislich nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## drboe (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Heiko schrieb:


> Da würd ichs allerdings gerne auf eine Klage ankommen lassen.
> Die sollen mal erzählen warum ich für einen "Empfang" bezahlen soll, den ich nachweislich nicht nutzen kann.


Ja bitte! Und lass es bitte auch alle Nutzer wissen, wenn es diesbezüglich ernst wird. Man sollte hier das Geld für eine Klage (ggf. auch über alle Instanzen) wohl zusammen bekommen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



drboe schrieb:


> Ja bitte! Und lass es bitte auch alle Nutzer wissen, wenn es diesbezüglich ernst wird. Man sollte hier das Geld für eine Klage (ggf. auch über alle Instanzen) wohl zusammen bekommen.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Ich warte mal bis einer meiner Server für die GEZ rekrutiert wird.
Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## drboe (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> "wer den Wind sät, wird den Sturm ernten",  könnte (hoffentlich)  sein, dass die GEZ diesmal den Bogen überspannt hat


Die GEZ ist es gar nicht, denn die ist nur die von ARD und ZDF getragene Inkassostelle. M. E. ist das Internet-Angebot von ARD-Anstalten und ZDF rechtswidrig, weil es schon heute über Gebühren finanziert wird. Dass Politiker, deren Widerstand vorher nie hörbar war, nun ins populistische Horn stossen, wundert mich nicht. Man darf aber darüber nicht vergessen, dass es Landespolitiker waren, die der Gebühr zugestimmt haben. Dass die, völlig abweichend vom bisherigen Vorgehen bei Rundfunk- und Fernsehgeräten, mit dem Grundstücksbezug so gestaltet ist, dass von größeren Firmen kaum Widerstand zu erwarten ist, ist sicher kein Zufall. 

Übrigens: selbst wenn Rundfunk- und Fernsehempfang via Internet mit dem gesamten Angebot von ARD und ZDF möglich wäre, sehe ich keinen Anlaß für eine allgemeine Gebührenpflicht. Da man die tatsächlichen Nutzer leicht mit üblichen Authentisierungsverfahren feststellen kann, soll man doch bitte ausschließlich von denen kassieren, die diesen Weg tatsächlich nutzen. Mit dem Anmeldezwang zum Empfang entfiele auch das häufig gehörte, unsinnige Argument, es könne nicht angehen, dass man erst seine Rundfunk- und Fernsehgeräte abschafft und  dann via Internet parasitär in den Genuß des Programms kommt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



drboe schrieb:


> Man kann nämlich auch jederzeit einen Fernsehempfänger kaufen, wäre so gesehen also auch ganz ohne Gerät zur Zahlung an die  GEZ verpflichtet.
> 
> M. Boettcher



... und um das ganze zu vervollständigen, müsste man nun eigentlich sagen, das der Übel allen Anfangs schon die Gedanken an einen Fernseher oder einen Fernsehladen sind... der Himmel möge uns bewahren, dass es eines Tages auch noch Gedankenkontrolle gibt. :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79164


> Eine nüchterne Kosten-Nutzen-Analyse bei der Frage der Einbeziehung von Internet-PCs in die Rundfunkgebührenpflicht ab dem 1. Januar 2007 hat der für den Mittelstand zuständige Parlamentarische Staatssekretär beim Bundesminister für Wirtschaft und Technologie, Hartmut Schauerte, gefordert: "Die geschätzten Mehreinnahmen von 5 bis 6 Millionen aus der Internet-PC-Gebühr für 2007 und 2008 stehen außer Verhältnis zum Image-Schaden für den Standort Deutschland, wo fast jeder Betrieb über einen Internet-PC verfügt und annähernd 60 Prozent der Haushalte online sind".


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Zitat: "Für mich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar, dass ich für mehrere Orte, an denen ich niemals gleichzeitig sein kann, GEZ-Gebühren zahlen soll", sagt Andreas Beuslein.

Es ist zwar schön, dass uns wenigstens von Seiten der GEZ die göttliche Allpräsenz zuteil wird, aber das diese mit Gebühren belegt wird, ist wirklich nicht nachvollziebar :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79272


> Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries (SPD) hat sich gegen Pläne der Länder ausgesprochen, ab 2007 eine GEZ-Gebühr für Computer einzuführen. "Ich halte es derzeit für keine gute Idee, internetfähige PCs mit einer eigenen Gebühr zu belegen", sagte Zypries der Saarbrücker Zeitung (Mittwochsausgabe).
> ..
> *Die Verbraucher würden schon jetzt für die mediale Grundversorgung durch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten eine nicht gerade niedrige Gebühr bezahlen.*


wo sie Recht, hat sie Recht...


----------



## drboe (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Die CDU-Basis macht mobil: 

http://www.cdu-basis.de/union/der_aufruf.html?PHPSESSID=806ce2d82fa84bfb3031e798346089ea
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,442780,00.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79561


> Schleswig-Holsteins Ministerpräsident Peter Harry Carstensen (CDU) will sich auf der an diesem Donnerstag beginnenden Ministerpräsidentenkonferenz gegen die neue Rundfunkgebühr für Internet-fähige Computer und UMTS-Handys aussprechen. Das berichtet die Tageszeitung Die Welt unter Berufung auf die Staatskanzlei in Kiel. Carstensen folge mit seiner Haltung einem Beschluss des Kieler Landtags, der sich einstimmig dafür ausgesprochen hatte, die Einführung der in einem Staatsvertrag der Länder beschlossenen Gebühr um zwei Jahre zu verschieben, um die weitere technische Entwicklung abzuwarten.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79594


> Nachdem sich in den vergangenen Wochen jeder Orts- und Kleingartenverein zur geplanten GEZ-Gebühr für Personal Computer geäußert hat, nehmen die großen Wirtschaftsverbände des Landes den Ball nun erneut auf. Im Vorfeld der am morgigen Mittwoch beginnenden Ministerpräsidentenkonferenz, auf der die GEZ-Gebühr für internetfähige Rechner bestätigt werden soll, sprechen sich die Verbände erneut für grundlegende Reformen aus.


----------



## Kalle59 (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Die Ministerpräsidenten der Länder wollen die GEZ Gebühr gegen eine pauschale Gebühr für die Haushalte ersetzten.
Ob dies jetzt allerdings das Aus für die geplante PC-Gebühr bedeutet,  





> "Das hängt davon ab, ob die Entscheidung ein Eingriff in den Staatsvertrag ist oder nur eine Finanzangelegenheit"



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,443201,00.html


----------



## drboe (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



> Das hängt davon ab, ob die Entscheidung ein Eingriff in den Staatsvertrag ist oder nur eine Finanzangelegenheit


Aha! Da kann man also vermuten, dass der Ministerpräsident von SH gute Chancen hat als "Bettvorleger" zu landen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Tonguru (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Eine kleine Berichte-Sammlung und eine der wenigen seriösen Seiten im Netz zu diesem Thema:

http://www.vrgz.org/index.html

Kaum zu glauben, was in Deutschland alles möglich ist...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Das Thema ist gegessen
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,443606,00.html


> GEZ-Gebühr für Internet-Computer beschlossen
> Die Ministerpräsidenten der Bundesländer haben sich auf die Höhe der Rundfunkgebühr für Internet-Computer und -Handys verständigt. Für sie werden ab Januar 5,52 Euro pro Monat fällig. Wirtschaftsverbände hatten eine Aussetzung der GEZ-Abgabe gefordert.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79823


> Unternehmensverbände sind entrüstet über den Beschluss der Ministerpräsidenten, die "GEZ-Gebühr" für Internet-PCs abzusegnen. Dass zunächst eine "Sparversion" von 5,52 Euro pro Monat von Anfang 2007 für alle fällig wird, die bislang kein Radio oder TV angemeldet haben, beruhigt sie kaum. "Es spricht für eine gewisse Arroganz der Politik, wenn sie die berechtigten Proteste der vergangenen Monate einfach so in den Wind schlägt",


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das Thema ist gegessen
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,443606,00.html
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79823



... und wie will man z. B. nun feststellen, ob jemand einen PC zu Hause hat, der zwar internetfähig wäre, aber nicht an das Internet angebunden ist ? *grins*


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... und wie will man z. B. nun feststellen, ob jemand einen PC zu Hause hat, der zwar internetfähig wäre, aber nicht an das Internet angebunden ist ? *grins*


Der Anonymous hat offensichlich nichts begriffen, das Grinsen ist völlig daneben.
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## drboe (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... und wie will man z. B. nun feststellen, ob jemand einen PC zu Hause hat, der zwar internetfähig wäre, aber nicht an das Internet angebunden ist ? *grins*


1. ist nicht jeder PC, den jemand zu Hause hat, gebührenpflichtig, selbst wenn er ans Internet angeschlossen ist. Eben damit wird derzeit seitens ARD und ZDF abgewiegelt, der angeblich geringe Gebührenertrag und die Befreiung von Privathaushalten betont. Es ist sicher kein Zufall, dass die Diskussion der letzten Wochen um die Gebühr bei ARD und ZDF nicht stattfand.

2. andererseits wird sicher für sehr viel mehr PC die "Internetsteuer" der besonderen Art fällig, als uns Politik, ARD, ZDF und GEZ glauben machen wollen. Neben den PC von Freiberufern u. a. die der Lehrer, die Arbeiten vorbereiten, als Tutor mit Schülern Mails austauschen etc., auch der PC des Vereinsvorsitzenden, der die Einladung zur nächsten Vorstandssitzung auf dem heimischen PC verfaßt, der Server, den man in Colocation oder als Mietserver beim ISP stehen hat, also auch der, auf dem dieses Forum läuft, und sogar Geld- und Fahrkartenautomaten. Und natürlich die PC der volljährigen Kinder, die ja angeblich auch für Radio und Fernsehen in ihren Zimmern bezahlen sollen. Wobei es auf einen Internetzugang nicht ankommt.

3. kann sicher sein, dass ARD und ZDF Alles daran setzen werden, dass diese Gebühr steigt. Das ZDF hat schließlich erst etwas davon, wenn die volle Fernsehgebühr fällig wird.

4. bin ich mir bezüglich der anhängigen Klage beim BVerfG relativ sicher, dass das Gericht diese Abzocke passieren läßt. Das Gericht wird sich m. E. der unsinnigen Ansicht anschliessen, dass es andernfalls eine Möglichkeit gäbe, ohne Gebühr Fernseh- und Rundfunksendungen zu empfangen. Das Gericht wird, so fürchte ich, dann ohne Not eine "Bestandgarantie" für die Anstalten abgeben, die sind allerdings gar nicht bedroht, mit der Folge, dass ARD und ZDF nicht nur ungeniert kassieren, sondern auch den Ausbau ihrer derzeitigen Internetangebote forcieren werden. 

5. wird deutlich, dass es auch bei Änderungen der Gebühr - die m. E. nicht kommen wird - beim teuersten ÖR Rundfunk der Welt bleiben wird. Jedenfalls gehen Äußerungen von ARD und ZDF in diese Richtung.

Ich persönlich bestreite, dass meine PC oder Mobiltelefone "neuartige Rundfunkempfangsgeräte" darstellen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ein solches Gerät beschaffen sein muss. Gekauft habe ich sie als PC bzw. Telefon. Und ich muss das auch nicht beurteilen können. Aber ARD, ZDF und deren Gebühreneintreiber GEZ müssen das können. Und, wenn sie kassieren wollen, auch nachweisen. Das aber möchte ich sehen, und zwar ganz praktisch, life und im Gerichtssaal, dass man mit einem meiner PC  oder Telefone z. B. den Tatort verfolgen kann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Es scheint in der operativen Hektik* völlig in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein, dass die sicherlich 
weltweit einmalige Internet-PC Steuer nur diejenigen betrifft, die nicht bereits  GEZ Gebühr 
 bezahlen, d.h die überwältigende Mehrheit der Privathaushalte mit Glotze ist davon nicht betroffen.
Betroffen sind  alle PC-Betreiber, die, obwohl sie nicht im Traum daran denken das lausige TV-Programm 
über Internet auf ihren Server zu holen. Das ist es, was das Ganze zu einer grotesken 
kostspieligen Farce  insbesondere für die Wirtschaft  macht.

Der Otto Normalo, der bereits jetzt zwangsweise seine  ARD/ZDF-Fronsteuer entrichtet
obwohl er eigentlich nur private TV-Sender sieht,  ist davon überhaupt nicht betroffen.
*Operative Hektik ersetzt  geistige Windstille


----------



## Tonguru (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Otto Normalo, der bereits jetzt zwangsweise seine  ARD/ZDF-Fronsteuer entrichtet
> obwohl er eigentlich nur private TV-Sender sieht,  ist davon überhaupt nicht betroffen.
> *Operative Hektik ersetzt  geistige Windstille




...und genau deswegen scheint sich so wenig Widerstand in der Bevölkerung zu regen!
Nach dem Motto "mich betrifft es doch sowieso nicht".

NOCH nicht! Aber es geht hier ums Prinzip - es ist doch einfach absurd!!! 

Und stell dir vor, daß du morgen deinen Fernseher abmeldest, weil du nur noch DVD über Beamer anschaust? Oder du übermorgen einen neuen Job hast und dafür deinen PC gewerblich nutzt? Und die Gebühr für diesen vielleicht schon bald auf den Fernsehbeitrag steigt?

Kaum zu glauben, daß das wirklich beschlossen wurde. 
Und wieder frage ich mich, auf welcher Insel leben unsere Politiker? 

Im Internet konnte viel zu lange mit eindeutig kriminellen, aber erst seit kurzem verbotenen Programmen abgezockt werden; die Telekom genießt weiterhin Unfehlbarkeitsstatus, obwohl Tatsachen und Beweise dagegen sprechen; Werbe- und gewinnversprechende Anrufe sind immer noch nur ein Verstoß gegen das UWG und jetzt wird einfach ignoriert, daß es schlicht absurd ist, Gebühren zu erheben auf etwas, das niemandem gehört (das Internet), nur weil der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk meint, sein - dank Rundfunkstaatsvertrag kostenpflichtiges - Angebot dort publizieren zu müssen.

Mit der bloßen und dreisten Begründung, darauf zugreifen zu KÖNNEN, unabhängig davon, ob es einen interessiert, und ob man technisch überhaupt in der Lage ist, es zu nutzen. Es ist eine infame Unterstellung.
Und bestraft jeden Bundesbürger, denn weltweit kann man über das Netz auf diesen Content zugreifen, ohne Gebühren zu entrichten.

Ich bin mir sicher, unsere Politiker haben das System des Internets noch immer nicht begriffen. 

Dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach: Wenn ich mir kostenpflichtige Seiten anschauen MÖCHTE, DANN muß ich dafür zahlen, im Netz gibt es hierzu genug (legale) Möglichkeiten und Beispiele! 
Die jetzt beschlossene Methode erinnert mich dagegen an einen illegalen Dialer: Ich zahle, wenn ich das Internet nutze, egal, welche Seite ich aufrufe.
Zahle ich demnächst auch GEZ auf mein Fernglas, weil ich damit bei meinen Nachbarn fernsehen KÖNNTE?
Oder auf mein Telefon, wenn ich mit meiner Mutter telefoniere und die ihren Fernseher eingeschaltet haben KÖNNTE?

Ich wäre auch dankbar, wenn die ÖR ihr Fernsehprogramm verschlüsseln würden und dafür die GEZ endlich abgeschafft würde. Aber ich fürchte, das wird nicht passieren, denn die wissen wohl, daß deren Programm kein Verkaufsschlager ist...

Interessanter Kommentar zum Beschluß der Gebühr:
http://www.vrgz.org/html/news/20061019beschlossen.html

Was es wirklich kostet - kein Mensch braucht Internetrundfunk!!!
http://www.vrgz.org/html/news/20061021kostet.html

Immer noch auf 180,
Tonguru


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Ich hab zumindest begriffen, das man keine fremden Leute in die Wohnung lässt... es könnte ja ein verkappter GEZler sein *doppelgrins*


----------



## A John (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Tonguru schrieb:


> ...und genau deswegen scheint sich so wenig Widerstand in der Bevölkerung zu regen!
> Nach dem Motto "mich betrifft es doch sowieso nicht".


So ist es. Und so lange es nicht zu Massenaufständen oder Generalstreiks kommt, würde es auch nichts nutzen.


Tonguru schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, unsere Politiker haben das System des Internets noch immer nicht begriffen.


Viel schlimmer. Sie sehen in der Meinungsvielfalt des Internet eine ernste Bedrohung, von der sie nicht wissen, wie sie ihr begegnen sollen. 
Diese Dummheit, gepaart mit Angst, sind ideale Voraussetzungen für Lobbyisten und Interessensverbände, sich das Netz durch passende Auftragsgesetzgebung nach ihren Vorstellungen zu formen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



A John schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer. Sie sehen in der Meinungsvielfalt des Internet eine ernste Bedrohung, von der sie nicht wissen, wie sie ihr begegnen sollen.
> Diese Dummheit, gepaart mit Angst, sind ideale Voraussetzungen für Lobbyisten und Interessensverbände, sich das Netz durch passende Auftragsgesetzgebung nach ihren Vorstellungen zu formen.


Dem ersten stimme ich zu. Die Feststellung aber, es wäre Dummheit im Spiel, bestreite ich. Macht gründet sich seit Jahrhunderten (auch) auf einem Vorsprung an Information und in neuerer Zeit in der Möglichkeit seine Sicht der Dinge öffentlichkeitswirksam zu präsentieren und weit zu streuen. Das Web egalisiert hier und stellt damit die alleinige Machtposition bisherigen Zuschnitts in Frage. Dies stellt aus Sicht der bisher allein Mächtigen einen Angriff dar, auf den reagiert werden muss und auf den man auch reagiert. Es hat zwar etwas gedauert, bis allgemein bekannt wurde, dass aus dem und durch das Internet Gefahr droht, die bisherige Machtverteilung in Frage gestellt wird, aber nun, wo dies bekannt ist, wird gehandelt. Das ist aber nicht dumm. Im Gegenteil: das ist konsequent (aus deren Sicht). Gerade deshalb sollte man das Bemühen von Politik, Kirchen, Wirtschaft, Verbänden, Gruppierungen und sonstigen Klüngeln um Machterhalt und damit den Willen zu Eingriffen nicht unterschätzen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Der Hirnriss x-ter Teil 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79845


> Die Ärztekammer Berlin hat die Rundfunkgebührenpflicht für internetfähige Computer in
> Arztpraxen scharf kritisiert. "Diese Gebühren lehnen wir für niedergelassene Mediziner strikt ab,
> weil sie absolut nicht gerechtfertigt sind", sagte Ärztekammer-Sprecher Sascha Rudat in einem
> dpa-Gespräch. "Es ist wirklichkeitsfern anzunehmen, Ärzte und ihre Praxismitarbeiter hätten im
> ...


Es muß immer wieder darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die GEZ nur  ausführendes "Organ" ist. 
Verantwortlich und Urheber des  Irrsinns sind ARD und ZDF.


----------



## Bomi (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es muß immer wieder darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die GEZ nur  ausführendes "Organ" ist. Verantwortlich und Urheber des  Irrsinns sind ARD und ZDF.


Dass die ÖRs Urheber, sprich Forderer dieser Gebühren sind, OK, aber sind nicht eher sachverstandsfreie Politiker, die so einem Schwachsinn erst zu einer gesetzlichen Grundlage verhelfen, die eigentlich Verantwortlichen?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Bomi schrieb:


> aber sind nicht eher sachverstandsfreie Politiker, die so einem Schwachsinn erst zu einer gesetzlichen Grundlage verhelfen, die eigentlich Verantwortlichen?


Jein, wenn keine  absurden  Forderungen gestellt würden, würden diese nicht von 
Politikern, in dem Fall den Länderchefs genehmigt werden.

Ist in etwa vergleichbar mit der Situation ungezogener Kinder. Wenn Eltern 
den Wünschen und Forderungen ihrer Blagen ständig nachgeben, könnte  man 
den Eltern die Schuld am Fehlverhalten geben.
Die Frage ist halt, wielange  die Eltern dem ständigen Genörgel und Geplärre 
standhalten, und das Genörgel und Geplärre ist nervtötend...
Es geht noch etwas weiter, aber das ist mir zu heikel über weitere und engere 
 Verflechtungen zu spekulieren...


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich warte mal bis einer meiner Server für die GEZ rekrutiert wird.
> Dann sehen wir weiter.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79938


> SWR: Gemietete Root-Server sind für Anwender nicht rundfunkgebührenpflichtig...
> Da der Anwender eines Root-Servers keine tatsächliche Verfügungsgewalt über
> den Rechner hat, finde keine Vermietung eines Rundfunkempfanggerätes im
> Sinne des Rundfunkgebühren-Staatsvertrages statt. Beim Server-Housing sei
> ...


Irgendwie  fehlen  mir die passenden noch NUB zulässigen  Ausdrücke 
 In Kafkas Romanen finden sich viele Passagen,  die solche  Denke beschreiben, 
warum man dieses  Affentheater auch mit kafkaesk beschreiben  könnte 
http://www.fakata.de/kafka/kafkaesk.htm


> Erik:
> "Kafkaesk ist etwas, was mit dem Verstand nur schwer zu verstehen, zu durchschauen und zu verfolgen ist. Man wird ohne Erläuterung in die Geschichte hineingeworfen. Es wird nichts erklärt und jeder bleibt nach Ende der Lektüre hilflos und rätselratend zurück."


----------



## Kalle59 (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Die Anlehnung an Kafka trifft es sehr gut. Letzendlich kommt es vllt. so, wie so oft, man begreift die Dinge "ansatzweise" :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Googletreffer für "Gebuehrenpflicht fuer Internet-PCs"
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Gebuehrenpflicht+fuer+Internet-PCs"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
merkwürdiges und nachdenkenswertes. z.B

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79171/from/rss09
http://www.hr-online.de/website/derhr/home/index.jsp?rubrik=15026&key=standard_document_26074052
http://www.pcfreunde.de/news/detail-2022/verfassungsbeschwerde-gebuehrenpflicht-internet-pcs.html
http://www.gatago.com/de/soc/recht/datennetze/24702293.html
http://herwig.shamrock.de/gez.htm


----------



## drboe (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> SWR schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine sehr merkwürdige Unterscheidung, die in der Praxis wohl kaum zutrifft. Das liest sich für mich so, als bestünde zwischen dem Zugriff (Nutzung, Wartung) auf ein Leasing-Fahrzeug und einem gekauften Kfz ein Unterschied. Der in Co-Location betriebene Server wird dem RZ-Betreiber übergeben. Ob der einen Zutritt des Kunden zu den RZ-Räumen ermöglicht, hängt wohl vom Betreiber ab und muss sich nicht von dem Zugang zu Mietservern unterscheiden. Natürlich kann man am Ende des Co-Location-Vertrages von ISP die Herausgabe der Hardware verlangen, bei einem Mietserver nicht. Wenn das den Unterschied bzgl. der GEZ-Pflicht ausmachen soll, ist das ziemlich hanebüchen. Sonst sind ARD, ZDF und GEZ übrigens deutlich weniger großzügig. Selbst Lautsprecher unterliegen der GEZ-Pflicht, wie man bei gez.de nachlesen kann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80896


> Immerhin zeigen Länder, die keinen öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk
> kennen, wie tief man im Fernsehen sinken kann. Aber ach, es häufen sich die
> Alltagsabende und Wochenenden, an denen jeder über die GEZ an die
> öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendeanstalten geleitete Cent schmerzt. Wenn
> ...


Es schmerzt, aber die privaten haben mittlerweile  auch einen Tiefpunkt erreicht, 
dass man wirklich darüber nachdenkt, TV ganz abzuschaffen, wenn da nicht der 
PC wäre, der einem in  jedem Fall zur Zahlung der Zwangsabgabe verdonnert.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

Wie ist denn jetzt nun eigentlich der aktuelle Stand ? Volle Fernsehgebühr für PC oder nur Radiogebühr ab 2007 ? Langsam bin ich fei echt verwirrt !


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.call-magazin.de/multimed...internetfaehige-rechner-abgesegnet_19814.html


> Nun ist es endgültig durch: Die Ministerpräsidenten der 16 Bundesländer
> haben am gestrigen Donnerstag (19.10.2006 Anm. d Verf) die GEZ-Gebühr für
> *internetfähige* Rechner und Handys durchgewinkt. Damit muss jeder, der nicht
> schon mindestens ein Radio angemeldet hat, ab Januar jeden Monat 5,52 Euro
> zahlen.


PS: Was genau ein internetfähiger Rechner ist, ist allerdings nach wie vor ungeklärt.
 ( bei Servern z.B....)


----------



## stieglitz (17 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.call-magazin.de/multimed...internetfaehige-rechner-abgesegnet_19814.html
> 
> PS: Was genau ein internetfähiger Rechner ist, ist allerdings nach wie vor ungeklärt.
> ( bei Servern z.B....)


Aber wer hat das nicht?
Ziemlich jede Firma zahlt GEZ Genühren. Das ist wohl für die GEZ ein Schuss in den Ofen, da kommt nix raus.


----------



## drboe (18 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ziemlich jede Firma zahlt GEZ Genühren. Das ist wohl für die GEZ ein Schuss in den Ofen, da kommt nix raus.


Bist Du sicher? Selbständige Ärzte, Rechtsanwälte, Freiberufler zahlen eher nicht. Zudem steht für Notebooks im Raum, dass der Grundstücksbezug fehlt, so dass für diese in jedem Fall extra zu zahlen ist. Interessant ist m. E., dass die Regeln, abweichend vom bisherigen Ansatz, überhaupt den Grundstücksbezug für Firmen vorsehen. Die Entscheider und Gierhälse in den Anstalten haben selbstverständlich gewußt, was passieren würde, wenn man etwa von Daimler Chrysler, dem Allianz-Konzern, der Deutschen Bank oder den Versicherungen für jeden PC eine Gebühr verlangt hätte. Also hat man die Konstruktion der Abzocke bewußt so gewählt, dass mit der Gegenwehr großer, einflußreicher Konzerne gar nicht zu rechen ist. Denn in der Tat ist das für die eine marginale, kaum spürbare Zusatzbelastung. Für Kleinunternehmer sieht das aber ganz anders aus. Und entgegen allen Beteuerungen: dem Gesetz nach muss ein Lehrer, der nur eine einzige schulische Tätigkeit mit einem "neuartigen Rundfunkgerät" durchführt, z. B. eine Mail an Schüler oder Eltern senden, den Text einer Aufgabe oder Arbeit verfassen, für dieses Gerät (PC) die Gebühr bezahlen. Denn die Befreiung für weitere Geräte gilt nur dann, wenn die Nutzung ausschließlich privat erfolgt. Genau das ist bei der Arbeitvorbereitung am heimischen PC aber nicht der Fall. 

M. Boettcher

_PS: natürlich bestreite ich, dass meine Geräte die Kriterien für "neuartige Rundfunksempfangsgeräte" erfüllen. Es dürfte dem GEZ-Schnüffler nahezu unmöglich sein, das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Denn rein kommt er hier nicht. Wenn das nun sehr viele so  machen, dann ist die Folge, dass die Bereitschaft Gesetze einzuhalten, generell sinkt. Der Ehrliche ist dann der Dumme. Eine tolle Entwicklung!_


----------



## A John (18 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



drboe schrieb:


> PS: natürlich bestreite ich, dass meine Geräte die Kriterien für "neuartige Rundfunksempfangsgeräte" erfüllen. Es dürfte dem GEZ-Schnüffler nahezu unmöglich sein, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


So ist es.


drboe schrieb:


> Denn rein kommt er hier nicht.


Will er bestimmt auch nicht...  http://www.hovawart-balou.de/images/boese.jpg


drboe schrieb:


> Wenn das nun sehr viele so  machen, dann ist die Folge, dass die Bereitschaft Gesetze einzuhalten, generell sinkt.


Was nicht vorhanden ist, kann auch nicht sinken. 


drboe schrieb:


> Der Ehrliche ist dann der Dumme. Eine tolle Entwicklung!


Alte Binsenweisheit. :-? 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



A John schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> Will er bestimmt auch nicht...  http://www.hovawart-balou.de/images/boese.jpg


Noch ein Hovi-Besitzer... 
Da müssen wir uns direkt mal austauschen. Ich such grade eine vierbeinige Verstärkung fürs Team hier 

Mein aktueller liegt bei


----------



## A John (19 November 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich such grade eine vierbeinige Verstärkung fürs Team hier


OT:
Balou wäre da vermutlich nicht die beste Empfehlung. Er hängt zwar gerne mal den Breiten heraus, ist im Grunde seiner Seele aber eher sanftmütig.
Nichtmal einen Abmahnanwalt würde der beißen. (Die haben zu wenig Substanz).
Näheres gerne via P-Mail

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82511


> Die neue Monatsgebühr von 5,52 Euro wird nur erhoben, wenn weder
> ein Fernseher noch ein Radio vorhanden sind. Das ist bei den wenigsten
> Privathaushalten, *aber zum Beispiel bei vielen Arztpraxen der Fall*. Auch
> Freiberufler und Handwerker sehen sich zu Unrecht belastet – sie würden im
> ...


Irrsinn pur, kenne  keine Arztpraxis, in der ferngesehen wird und wenn würde ich
 einen großen Bogen drum machen. Die meisten Pcs in Arztpraxen sind nicht mal 
im Ansatz für TV Empfang  geeignet 
Das "schlechte Gefühl"  ist mehr als berechtigt.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



drboe schrieb:


> _PS: natürlich bestreite ich, dass meine Geräte die Kriterien für "neuartige Rundfunksempfangsgeräte" erfüllen._


http://www.dihk.de/inhalt/download/merkblatt_rundfunkgebuehr.pdf


> Als neuartige Rundfunksempfangsgeräte gelten in erster Linie
> 1...
> 2...
> 3...
> ...


Durchgewunken hat die Politik diese Regelung  von der GEZ, samt den  hirnrissigen 
Auslegungen 

PS:das war kein DDoS letztens,  Heiko hat zuviel ferngesehn.


----------



## drboe (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PC's*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.dihk.de/inhalt/download/merkblatt_rundfunkgebuehr.pdf
> 
> Durchgewunken hat die Politik diese Regelung  von der GEZ, samt den  hirnrissigen Auslegungen


In vielen Diskussionen zum Thema erlebt man, dass Teilnehmer der Ansicht sind, es käme auf einen Internet-Anschluß des PC an. Selbst das ist nicht der Fall. GEZ und Anstalten "argumentieren", ein solcher Anschluß könnte bei Vorliegen von Schnittstellen (USB, seriell) problemlos hergestellt werden, z. B. durch ein Modem. Das man das auch erst einmal kaufen muss, wird natürlich geflissentlich übersehen. Mit dem gleichen "Argument" könnte man selbstverständlich auch eine Rundfunk- bzw. Fernsehgebührenpflicht für die begründen, die gar kein entsprechendes Gerät besitzen. Oder für alle Telefonkunden, die sich ja einen PC kaufen könnten. Warum sich die GEZ-Haie hierbei die letzten Jahrzehnte zurückgehalten haben, verstehe wer will. M. E. begründet aber genau dies einen Verfassungsverstoß; ebenso wie die Forderung einer Gebühr für Server ohne Monitor und ohne Soundkarte, einzig auf Grund des Anschlusses an das Internet und den vorhandenen Datenträger. Dass die Richter am BVerfG dies so bestätigen, ist m. E. dennoch recht unwahrscheinlich. Im Großen und Ganzen sind die nämlich integraler Teil des Irrsinns-Systems, das mit der ursprünglichen Idee dieser Republik nicht mehr viel gemein hat.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Tonguru (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Nachdem die Seite der VGRZ leider vom Netz genommen wurde, hier ein weiterer interessanter Link, der meine Ansicht (warum es letztendlich kaum jemanden interessiert) untermauert:

Gebühren-Igel: Wie wehrt man sich gegen die PC-Gebühr?


Und wer noch etwas Zeit oder gerade wieder Post vom Verein bekommen hat:

Kanne Kaffee kochen, die letzten Lebkuchen vom Weihnachtsfest ausbreiten, und Horizont erweitern (sehr sachlich und informativ, lohnt sich, aufmerksam zu lesen und den Links zum Thema zu folgen):

Abmahnung: GEZ untersagt "GEZ-Gebühren", "PC-Gebühren" und "GEZ-Anmeldung" - Online lernen bei akademie.de 

Link nochmal H I E R


Viel Spaß beim Lesen wünscht
Tonguru


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

GEZ Gebühr für PCs ist nur eine  Facette  des Gebührenwahnsinns 
heise online - 23.02.07 - Urteil: Tragbare Empfangsgeräte im Ferienhaus sind GEZ-pflichtig


> Urteil: Tragbare Empfangsgeräte im Ferienhaus sind GEZ-pflichtig


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2007)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

fehlen nur noch mobile kontrollen der gez um handynutzer beim radioempfang zu kontrollieren!


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Rundfunkgebühr: EU-Kommission warnt vor Abgabe für Computer - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> EU-Kommission warnt vor Abgabe für Computer
> Die deutsche Rundfunkgebühr stößt in Brüssel auf wenig Begeisterung. Eine begrenzte Abgabe sei ja in Ordnung, sagt EU-Medienkommissarin Reding. Nachdrücklich warnt sie aber vor der Einführung der Gebühr für internetfähige Computer.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 29.07.08 - Urteil: Keine Rundfunkgebühr für PC in Anwaltskanzlei


> Das Verwaltungsgericht (VG) Koblenz hat der Gebühreneinzugszentrale der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten (GEZ) mit dem am heutigen Dienstag veröffentlichten Urteil vom 15. Juli (Az.: 1 K 496/08.KO) untersagt, Rundfunkgebühren für einen ausschließlich beruflich genutzten PC mit DSL-Internetanschluss zu verlangen, der nicht zum Empfang von Hörfunk oder Fernsehen bereitgehalten wird


und warum kriegen die eine Extrawurst gebraten?


----------



## Heiko (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Finde ich nur ok, geht leider nicht weit genug.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Es ist *nur* dann ok, wenn es für alle gilt.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

GEZ auf PC ist schwachsinnig bis zum Exzess. Mein Handy hat auch WLAN und nen Browser. Ist das dann damit ein PC?
Radio ist auch drin...


----------



## Teleton (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es ist *nur* dann ok, wenn es für alle gilt.


Das Recht ist halt mit den Wachsamen. Wenn Ärzte, Architekten und sonstige Freiberufler das auch wollen müssen sie halt klagen genau wie der Anwalt.
Die Gebühr ist nunmal für bestimmte Berufsgruppen besonderer Schwachsinn. Oder kennt jemand einen Anwalt der fröhlich pfeifend zu den Klängen eines dudelden PC-Radiosenders seine Schriftsätze absondert? 


> Mein Handy hat auch WLAN und nen Browser. Ist das dann damit ein PC?
> Radio ist auch drin...


Wenn ein Radio drin ist braucht man über die Frage gar nicht diskutieren, dann ist es ein Empfangsgerät. Dürfte aber in der Regel als (kostenfreies)Zweitgerät laufen. Bei einem Arzt/Anwalt/sonstigem Freiberufler wäre das wohl anders. Sobald er das Handy auch nur gelegentlich beruflich nutzt werden nochmal Radiogebühren fällig. 
Absurd.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Teleton schrieb:


> Absurd.


Mehr als...


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

GEZ und PC: Gericht urteilt gegen Rechner-Rundfunkgebühr - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Gegen das Urteil kann noch Berufung eingelegt werden. Am Ende könnte die seit Jahren umstrittene Frage (mehr...), ob die GEZ für Netz-Rechner tatsächlich Gebühren einziehen darf, vor dem Bundesverwaltungsgericht landen.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

VERWALTUNGSGERICHT BRAUNSCHWEIG / VG Braunschweig: Keine GEZ-Gebühr für NDR für zusätzlichen PC im Home-Office (§§ Jur-Blog.de §§)


> VG Braunschweig: Keine GEZ-Gebühr für NDR für zusätzlichen PC im Home-Office


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 04.08.08 - Österreichs GEZ-Pendant GIS rudert bei Rundfunkgebühren für PC zurück

tu felix austria...


----------



## Siggi-51 (5 August 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Außer dem erfreulichen Koblenzer Urteil gibt es leider auch eine gegensätzliche Entscheidung vom Amtsgericht Ansbach (Az.: An 5 K 08.00348 ).
Urteil des VG Ansbach vom 10.07.2008 [AN 5 K 08.00348] gefunden bei kostenlose-urteile.de


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 06.08.08 - Urteil: Für Büro-PC werden Rundfunkgebühren fällig


> Ein Rechtsanwalt, der sonst kein Empfangsgerät bereithalte, müsse für seinen Rechner GEZ-Gebühren zahlen, befand die fünfte Kammer des VG Ansbach in einer Anfang der Woche veröffentlichten Entscheidung (PDF-Datei) vom 10. Juli (Az. AN 5 K 08.00348 ). Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht rechtskräftig und kann zur Berufung vor dem Oberverwaltungsgericht zugelassen werden.


Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 06.10.08 - Richter kippen Rundfunkgebühr für Internet-PC bei privater Nutzung


> Die seit Anfang 2007 geltende allgemeine Gebührenpflicht für Online-Rechner gerät weiter ins Wanken. So hat das Verwaltungsgericht Münster in einem jetzt bekannt gegebenen Urteil (Az.: 7 K 1473/07) entschieden, dass der private Besitz eines internetfähigen Computers allein nicht automatisch für den Einzug von Rundfunkgebühren herangezogen werden kann.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,582499,00.html


> Keine generelle Gebühr für internetfähige PCs. So lautet, stark verkürzt, ein Gerichtsurteil vom Montag. Ein Student hatte gegen einen Gebührenbescheid des WDR geklagt, weil er seinen Computer nicht zum Radio hören benutze. Die Richter gaben ihm Recht.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Immer  wenn man denkt der Irrsinn wäre nicht zu überbieten, kommt eins drauf:
audioetage Hörfunk-PR - News / Auto / GEZ jagt Autoschrauber: Wie Eintreiber der Rundfunkgebühren Autohäuser und Kfz-Werkstätten schikanieren


> Autoradios von Kunden müssten während der Reparatur in einer Kfz-Werkstatt eigentlich abgeklemmt werden. Sonst kann die GEZ dafür Gebühren vom Werkstatt-Betreiber verlangen. Die Monteure könnten ja während der Arbeitszeit in den Autos Radio hören. Jetzt soll eine Ein-Mann-Werkstatt in Hamburg deshalb über 1000 Euro nachzahlen, weil die Autoradios dort noch nie von der Batterie abgeklemmt wurden.


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Der Irrsinn ist, dass selbst wenn er die Radios abgeklemmt hätte, die Gebührenpflicht -nach Ansicht der GEZ- nicht entfällt.



			
				GEZ schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet "zum Empfang bereithalten"?
> Rundfunkgeräte werden dann zum Empfang bereitgehalten, wenn der Rundfunkempfang ohne erheblichen technischen Aufwand möglich ist. Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob und in welchem Umfang Sie Ihr Rundfunkgerät tatsächlich nutzen.


"Wieder Anklemmen müssen" ist sicherlich kein erheblicher technischer Aufwand.


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Ich habe 10 Minuten Fussweg zum Saturn-Markt. Dementsprechend muss ich GEZ zahlen, weil ich ohne grossen Aufwand ein Empfangsgerät erwerben kann?! :auslach:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Wissen, News, Top-Themen für Juristen - haufe.de/recht


> *Keine (automatische) Rundfunkgebühr für internetfähigen PC:*
> Das VG Münster hat die flotte Rechtspraxis der GEZ korrigiert. Ein Student durfte nicht nur deshalb zu Rundfunkgebühren herangezogen werden, weil er einen internetfähigen Computer besitzt, mit dem man auch Hörfunkprogramme empfangen kann. *Schließlich gäbe es immer mehr multifunktionale Geräte, sogar schon internetfähige Kühlschränke. *Da könne nicht jedes Mal TV- oder Radioempfang unterstellt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

RFGZ - Neues ? Rundfunkgebührenzahler.Deutschland


> 22.10.2008
> Und wieder eine Runde an die PC-Nutzer
> ...Die „Peiner Allgemeine Zeitung“ berichtet in ihrer Print-Ausgabe von heute auf Seite 10 vom MSG Peine-Illsede. Das ist ein Musik- und Sportverein, der keine Lust auf Gebühren für seine Vereins-PCs hatte. Also zog er vor das Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig. Und gewann.
> Bei den Gerichten manifestiert sich die Einschätzung, dass PCs in erster Linie „Werkzeuge“ sind. Dass man damit eventuell zusätzlich Rundfunk empfangen kann, wird zwar nicht in Abrede gestellt. Aber dass eine potentielle Nutzbarkeit allein eine Gebühr rechtfertigt, schon.


Gerichte sind also lernfähig, die GEZ nicht


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Teleton schrieb:


> Der Irrsinn ist, dass selbst wenn er die Radios abgeklemmt hätte, die Gebührenpflicht -nach Ansicht der GEZ- nicht entfällt.
> 
> "Wieder Anklemmen müssen" ist sicherlich kein erheblicher technischer Aufwand.


Wenn man mein Autoradio von der Batterie abklemmt, muss man nach dem Wiederherstellen der Stromversorgung eine PIN eingeben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



drboe schrieb:


> Wenn man mein Autoradio von der Batterie abklemmt, muss man nach dem Wiederherstellen der Stromversorgung eine PIN eingeben.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Beim Kunden anrufen müssen "Wassn Deine Pin vonnes Radio?" lassen die sicherlich auch nicht als "erheblicher technischer Aufwand" durchgehen.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



drboe schrieb:


> Wenn man mein Autoradio von der Batterie abklemmt, muss man nach dem Wiederherstellen der Stromversorgung eine PIN eingeben.


Ist bei den meisten Autoradios einstellbar, ob sie nach Spannungsrückkehr eingegeben werden muß.
 Die GEZ setzt einfach diesen Fall voraus.


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Teleton schrieb:


> Beim Kunden anrufen müssen "Wassn Deine Pin vonnes Radio?" lassen die sicherlich auch nicht als "erheblicher technischer Aufwand" durchgehen.


Sicher nicht! Aber der Mechniker, der z. B. die Winterreifen aufzieht, wird es sich sicher zweimal überlegen, ob er den Stress mit mir - _"Sie verd... I..... ! Glauben Sie D... eigentlich, ich kenne die PIN auswendig oder finde auf die Schnelle das verd... Handbuch?"_ - riskiert. Lieber zahlt der freiwillig GEZ, ohne auch nur daran zu denken mit den Dreckfingern in die Nähe des Radios zu kommen 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Mondlaub (7 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Die Firma meines Vaters hatte vorige Woche Besuch.
Man stellte sich als Mitarbeiter des MDR vor (mit entsprechendem Ausweis) und wollte eine Befragung zum Ferseh- und Rundfunkverhalten durchführen.

So ganz nebenbei wurde gefragt, ob in den Betriebswagen Autoradios sind und ob im Büro ein Radio steht.

Ins Büro hat sie mein Vater nicht gelassen (Gott sei Dank). 

Nach einer Weile outete man sich dann als Mitarbeiter der GEZ und bemerkte, dass für die Firma nur ein Autoradio angemeldet ist.

Ergebnis: Nachzahlung für 1 Jahr!:steinigung:

Auf Nachfrage sagte man uns, dass der Computer gebührenfrei ist, solange er in einem Büro steht und nur zu Bürozwecken genutzt wird.

Wir hatten da noch Glück. Im Nachbarort ist ein Fernsehhändler. Der darf für alle Radios und Fernseher im Laden nachzahlen. Fast 2000 €.

Was da wohl Media Markt, Saturn und die anderen zahlen dürfen?


----------



## webwatcher (7 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Mondlaub schrieb:


> Man stellte sich als Mitarbeiter des MDR vor


Soviel  zu der  Unschuldsmiene  der Sender, die  ja immer behaupten  mit den fragwürdigen
 Methoden der GEZ Mitarbeiter  nichts zu tun zu haben. 
Die Ausweise sind ja wohl nicht aus Versehen ausgestellt worden sondern mit 
vollem Wissen der damit verbundenen Täuschungsabsicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 21.11.08 - Gericht: Verein muss keine Rundfunkgebühr für Internet-PC zahlen


> Auch Vereine, die für ihre Mitgliederverwaltung einen Internet-fähigen PC verwenden, müssen gemäß Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag (RGebStV) seit dem 1. Januar 2007 "neuartige Rundfunkempfangsgeräte" GEZ-Abgaben entrichten. Entsprechend meldete der norddeutsche Amateurmusikverein MSG Peine-Ilsede seinen Vereins-Rechner bei der GEZ an, reichte aber parallel beim NDR einen Antrag auf Gebührenbefreiung ein. Der NDR lehnte den Antrag jedoch ab, woraufhin der Vereinsvorsitzende Klage einreichte. Der Fall kam vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig zur Verhandlung. Wie in früheren Fällen schlug sich das Verwaltungsgericht auf die Seite des Klägers.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 22.11.08 - ORF verliert Kampf um Programmentgelt von Nicht-Seher


> Wer die Programme des Österreichischen Rundfunks (ORF) nicht empfangen kann, muss auch kein Programmentgelt an den ORF bezahlen. Was für Außenstehende nahe liegend klingt, wurde vom ORF und seiner Inkasso-Tochter GIS bislang anders gehandhabt. Erstmals aber hat ein Betroffener nicht freiwillig gezahlt, sondern auf dem Rechtsweg eine höchstgerichtliche Entscheidung erfochten. Erst vor dem Verwaltungsgerichtshof (VwGH) hat der Mann Recht bekommen


"tu felix austria...."


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 24.11.08 - Gericht lehnt Rundfunkgebühren für gewerblichen Internet-PC ab


> Das Verwaltungsgericht Wiesbaden sieht keine Rechtsgrundlage für die Forderung nach Rundfunkgebühren für einen gewerblich genutzten Internet-PC. Neuartige Rundfunkempfangsgeräte wie ein Internet-PC würden derzeit in den Vorschriften, die die Gebührenpflicht regelten, nicht erwähnt, erklärte das Gericht heute.



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,592436,00.html


> Seit Januar 2007 wird sie erhoben, umstritten ist sie noch immer: An der GEZ-Gebühr für Internet-fähige Geräte scheiden sich die Geister - auch vor Gericht. In einem aktuellen Urteil zweifelt ein Verwaltungsgericht die generelle Rechtsgrundlage der Gebühr an.


----------



## JennyMcLane (27 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Gemein finde ich hier in Österreich, wenn man z.B einen Zweitwohnsitz hat, ein Gartenhaus etc, das man da auch noch mal die GEZ zahlen muß. Man kann ja schlecht, wenn man Single ist an beiden Orten gleichzeitig fernsehen. Man zahlt ja so und so schon die GEZ.

Jetzt gibts in Österreich so und so nur mehr die DVBT Box oder eben spezielle ORF Karten für den Satreceiver. So wollen die hier das schwarz sehen einschränken, bzw kann man über die Premiere Karte den ORF empfangen.


----------



## Dragonheart (29 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Gemein finde ich hier in Österreich, wenn man z.B einen Zweitwohnsitz hat, ein Gartenhaus etc, das man da auch noch mal die GEZ zahlen muß. Man kann ja schlecht, wenn man Single ist an beiden Orten gleichzeitig fernsehen. Man zahlt ja so und so schon die GEZ...



Das ist in Germany genauso .:-(


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

https://www.echo-online.de/kundenservice/a_detail.php3?id=587816


> Die GEZ hat* keine* hoheitlichen Befugnisse. Die als GEZ-Beauftragte auftretenden Außendienstmitarbeiter sind in der Regel *auf Provisionsbasis *arbeitende Beschäftigte der Rundfunkanstalten.


das erklärt einiges...


> Sie dürfen zum Beispiel bei ihrer Suche nach „Schwarzsehern und -hörern“* keine
> Wohnungen ohne Zustimmung des Besitzers oder Mieters betreten. *


hört, hört...


----------



## Siggi-51 (30 November 2008)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> https://www.echo-online.de/kundenservice/a_detail.php3?id=587816
> 
> das erklärt einiges...
> 
> hört, hört...



Die Kontrolle der Wohnung auf GEZ- relevante Geräte können doch die "Kollegen", die den Bundestrojaner" installieren, als Nebenjob mit übernehmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 13.03.09 - GIS verliert: Wiener Internetnutzer muss keine Rundfunkgebühren zahlen


> Im österreichischen Streit um die Gebührenpflicht von Computern mit Internetzugang muss das GEZ-Pendant GIS (Gebühren Info Service, eine Tochter des ORF) einen Rückschlag hinnehmen. Die Finanzbehörde hat einen GIS-Bescheid, mit dem in Wien lebenden Deutschen Constantin E. Rundfunkgebühren vorgeschrieben wurden, ersatzlos aufgehoben. E. besitzt weder Radio- noch TV-Apparat, wohl aber einen Laptop mit Breitband-Internetanschluss.
> ...
> "Für mich ist die Sache damit erledigt, auch wenn ich damit rechne, häufiger Besuch vom GIS zu bekommen", sagte E. zu heise online, "Der erfreuliche Bescheid ist keine endgültige Entscheidung über die Gebührenpflicht von Computern, aber er sagt viel über die Vorgangsweise des GIS-Außendienstmitarbeiters aus. Nur in der GIS-Amtsstube wird eine bloße Vermutung zu einer zweifelsfreien Feststellung." Das GIS war Freitagvormittag für eine Stellungnahme nicht erreichbar.


Das Verhalten der GEZ scheint also ein deuschsprachiges Phänomen zu sein...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...-beruflich-genutzten-computer_aid_384317.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Ober...-fuer-beruflich-genutzten-PC--/meldung/135249
Rundfunkgebühr: Computernutzer müssen zahlen - Fernsehen - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET


> Computernutzer müssen zahlen
> ...Diesen Grundsatz hat das Oberverwaltungsgericht Rheinland-Pfalz in Koblenz in einem Urteil nun noch einmal bestätigt: Für einen beruflich genutzten Computer mit Internetanschluss sind grundsätzlich Rundfunkgebühren zu zahlen (Az.: 7 A 10959/08.OVG).
> ...
> Dies gilt nur dann nicht, wenn jemand im Büro oder in einem beruflich genutzten Auto ein Radio hat, für das schon Gebühren gezahlt werden.


----------



## Siggi-51 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Hier wurde das abGEZockte investiert*

MDR soll erneut Millionen Euro verzockt haben - Wirtschaft - AOL Nachrichten

Dort ist sicher ein großer Brocken des Geldes "investiert" worden.
Da wird es Zeit für eine - natürlich total unabhängige Kommission - neuen Finanzbedarf für Musikantenstadel und ähnlichen Müll festzustellen. Der deutsche Michel zahlt dann schon.


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 03.08.09 - Urteil: Keine generellen Rundfunkgebühren für Firmen-Computer


> Für gewerblich genutzte Computer werden nicht generell Rundfunkgebühren fällig. Das hat das Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig heute nach einer Klage einer Softwarefirma gegen die Rundfunkgebühr für einen internetfähigen Rechner entschieden (Az. 14 A 243/08 ). Internet-Computer seien nicht ohne weiteres als Rundfunkgeräte anzusehen, urteilte das Gericht. Am Arbeitsplatz würden diese nicht typischerweise als Rundfunkgeräte eingesetzt, teilweise sei das den Mitarbeitern sogar untersagt.


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Schleswig-Holstein: Pressemitteilung vom 17. Juni 2008: Urteil gegen Außendienstmitarbeiter der GEZ rechtskräftig


> Pressemitteilung vom 17. Juni 2008: Urteil gegen Außendienstmitarbeiter der GEZ rechtskräftig
> 
> Das Urteil des Amtsgericht Neumünster vom 10.09.2007 (Aktenzeichen 23 Ds 291/07), durch das ein Außendienstmitarbeiter der Gebühreneinzugszentrale der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten (GEZ) wegen versuchter Nötigung zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt worden ist, ist nach Rücknahme der vom Angeklagten eingelegten Berufung rechtskräftig geworden.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - 30.09.09 - GEZ-Befreiung: VGH Kassel weist Berufung gegen Urteil zu beruflich genutztem PC zurück


> Der Hessische Verwaltungsgerichtshof in Kassel hat die vom Hessischen Rundfunk (HR) beantragte Berufung gegen ein Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts Wiesbaden zur Rundfunkgebührenpflicht für beruflich genutzte Computer nicht zugelassen. Die höhere Instanz wies den Berufungsantrag zurück, weil der HR in seinem Antrag keine ausreichenden Gründe für eine Zulassung zur Berufung angeführt habe. Das geht aus dem jetzt zugestellten Beschluss (PDF-Datei) vom 22. September hervor (Az.: 10 A 2535/08 Z).


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Auch ohne Rundfunkgerät Die totale Gebühr 


> Jedes Gerät, das Rundfunk empfangen kann, unterliegt der Bezahlpflicht, also auch das Handy, der Blackberry, der iPod. Diese Grundsatzentscheidung ist längst gefallen, nur ist sie den wenigsten bewusst. Könnte man mit einem Toaster die Programme von ARD und ZDF aufwärmen, taute sie der Kühlschrank auf, wären auch diese Gerätschaften rundfunkgebührenpflichtig. Ein Rundfunkempfangsgerät ist ein Rundfunkempfangsgerät ist ein Rundfunkempfangsgerät.


----------



## drboe (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Naja, der Staatsvertrag spricht lediglich von "neuartigen Rundfunkgeräten". Die Interpretation, dass die aufgeführten Geräte und insbesondere "internetfähige PC" (selbst ohne Internetzugang) die Gebührenpflicht auslösen, ist recht einseitig und nicht konform zu dem, was ich unter einem Rundfunkempfangsgerät verstehe. "Rundfunk" ist unidirektional und an eine unbestimmte Anzahl von Empfangsstationen gerichtet, von denen der Sender keine Kenntnis hat. Jeder empfängt das Gleiche. "broadcast" eben, ähnlich den Ansagen im Kaufhaus, dass es in der Gemüseabteilung günstige Clementinen gibt. Bei einer IP-Verbindung  "kennt" der Sender jeden aktuellen Empfänger und tauscht mit diesen individuelle Datenpakete aus - mindestens im Header - wobei der Empfänger u. U. sogar jedes empfange Paket quittiert (bei TCP). 



			
				HR schrieb:
			
		

> _Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis: Wir empfehlen das Streaming mit dem Octoshape-Plug-In nur bei DSL-Flatrates, da bei diesem Verfahren gleichzeitg ein Upload fällig wird. Im Falle eines Datenvolumentarifs sind damit also zusätzliche Kosten verbunden._



Vom Zeitverlauf und der Aufteilung der Pakete ist es keineswegs gesichert, dass jeder zur gleichen Zeit das gleiche Signal empfängt. Zudem verhält sich das System bezüglich des Internets gänzlich anders als bei der Verbreitung. Eine Verzehnfachung der Empfangsstationen erfordert beim ungerichteten Betrieb über die Luftstrecke z. B. keine Investition auf Seiten des Senders. Das ist beim IP-Betrieb völlig anders. Jeder zusätzliche Empfänger belastet die Senderressourcen. Einige Stationen (BR) haben daher mind. zeitweise die Nutzung des Empfangs zeitlich limitiert. Von einem kontinuierlichen Fernsehprogramm für alle kann derzeit auch keine Rede sein. Und ohne besondere Anstrengungen geht manchmal gar nichts:



			
				HR schrieb:
			
		

> _Technische Voraussetzungen zum Streaming mit dem Octoshape-Plug-In
> Wir bieten Ihnen unseren Livestream des hr-fernsehens über die so genannte "peer-to-peer"-Technologie an - im Moment in einer Testphase. Dazu benötigen Sie das "Octoshape"-Plug-In, das Sie sich sehr schnell auf Ihren Rechner runterladen und installieren können.
> 
> Nach erfolgreicher Installation kann es einige Sekunden dauern, bis das Plug-In einsatzbereit ist.
> ...



Da ist der NDR schon weiter. Die Qualität liegt aber auch hier deutlich unter der von DVB-T; ruckende Bewegungen, miese Auflösung, mit vielen Artefakten durch die Kompression. Und ich rede hier nur von einer Darstellung auf einem 17"-Monitor und immerhin DSL-3000. Die Gebühr für die Internet-Fähigkeit an sich kassieren zu wollen ist schon von daher eine Unverschämtheit. Große Teile der Republik sind ohne Breitband und selbst das hilft unterhalb von 16-25 MBit Downstream nichts. Ich bin daher dafür diese Unverschämtheiten mit gemeinsamen Fernsehaktionen zu beantworten. Jeden Tag setzt sich die Internetgemeinde zeitgleich an den PC und betrachtet gemeinsam das Programm eines ausgewählten Senders. Natürlich geht das mit der entsprechenden Anzahl Nutzer auch mit reinen Rundfunksendungen. Ich bin gespannt, wann dann die erste Klage der Sender gegen den Organisator dieser Form des Fernsehkonsums eingereicht würde (wenn man offen auftritt und die Aktionen nicht über anonyme Foren im Ausland synchronisiert). Das kann m. E. nicht sehr lange dauern, weil das letztlich wie ein DOS wirkt. Und dann wäre sofort völlig klar, dass die Sender für etwas kassieren wollen, was sie gar nicht anbieten und auf absehbare Zeit nicht einmal ansatzweise und flächendeckend anbieten können.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Offenbar stellen auch Gerichte fest, dass man im Internet das Programm der Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht empfangen kann:

VG Braunschweig: keine GEZ-Gebühren für internetfähigen Zweitcomputer Unter Berufung auf die Online Ausgabe der Welt heisst es:



> Das Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig urteilte, der NDR stelle derzeit im Internet „keinen gebührenrechtlich relevanten Rundfunk zur Verfügung“. Der Sender könne seine Radioprogramme im Internet nicht unbegrenzt vielen Nutzern anbieten. Deshalb sei die Gebühr unzulässig. (4 A 188/09).
> 
> Zur weiteren Begründung sagte das Gericht, dass zudem nicht nur privat, sondern auch gewerblich genutzte Zweitcomputer mit Zugang zum Internet von der Gebühr befreit sind. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. Der NDR kann vor dem Oberverwaltungsgericht in Berufung gehen.



M. Boettcher


----------



## Reinhard (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

*Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag (RGebStV)
§1Rundfunkempfangsgeräte,Rundfunkteilnehmer
(1) Rundfunkempfangsgeräte im Sinne dieses Staatsvertrages sind technische Einrichtungen, die zur drahtlosen oder drahtgebundenen, nicht zeitversetzten Hör- oder Sichtbarmachung oder Aufzeichnung von Rundfunk (Hörfunk und Fernsehen) geeignet sind.*

Ein "Livestream" kann doch garnicht "nicht zeitversetzt" übertragen werden - oder hat im Internet jeder zur gleichen Zeit exakt diesselben Daten zu Verfügung?

Und welche Zeitspanne braucht es eigentlich, damit aus zeitversetzten _auch_ ein "Nicht Zeitversetztes" wird?

Vielleicht nur die Schwingungsdauer der aussendenden Rundfunkfrequenz?

Viele Fragen. Und ich warte auf Antworten. Vor allem mein Rechner, der doch so alles "nicht zeitversetzt" an mich übermitteln soll.

:roll:

Reinhard


----------



## drboe (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Ein "Livestream" kann doch garnicht "nicht zeitversetzt" übertragen werden - oder hat im Internet jeder zur gleichen Zeit exakt diesselben Daten zu Verfügung?


Nein, hat er nicht.



Reinhard schrieb:


> Und welche Zeitspanne braucht es eigentlich, damit aus zeitversetzten _auch_ ein "Nicht Zeitversetztes" wird?


Bei der Übertragung eines Fussballspiels werden die Zuschauer bei anloger Übertragung über die Luftstrecke ein Tor schneller hören und sehen als die Zuschauer, die digitales Fernsehen nutzen, weil Kodierung und Rückumwandlung eben Zeit kostet. Bei den Zuschauern via Satellit kommt noch die etwas höhere Laufzeit des Signals hinzu. Solche Zeitdifferenzen im Bereich einiger Sekunden werden wohl noch als "nicht zeitversetzt" interpretiert. In Kabeln ist die Laufzeit u. a. von der Kabellänge abhängig. Die ist für die Nutzer des Internet natürlich nicht gleich. Zudem kostet jede Komponente für Netzübergänge, also  z. B. Router, Zeit. Auch diese Zahl ist nicht für alle Nutzer gleich. Sie kann auf Grund der Struktur des Netzes sogar schwanken, weil nicht jedes IP-Paket den gleichen Weg durch das Web nehmen muss. 

Ich halte aber die Argumentation des Braunschweiger Gerichts für zielführender: weder der NDR noch die anderen Sender des ÖR können ihr Programm über das Internet allen Internetnutzern anbieten, weil die Infrastruktur für eine solche Last nicht vorhanden ist und auf lange Sicht auch nicht verfügbar sein wird. Man kann aber nur für etwas kassieren, was man auch anbietet. Im Fall von Rundfunk und Fernsehen muss das m. E. noch diskriminierungsfrei erfolgen. Es kann nicht sein, dass man für eine 56 KBit Leitung Rundfunk- oder Fernsehgebühren zahlen muss, wenn unterhalb einiger MBit/s überhaupt kein vernünftiger Empfang möglich ist. Da reicht auch UMTS nicht. M. E. sollte der Unsinn der ÖR im Internet zu "senden" sofort beendet werden. Das ist reine Geldverschwendung. Für Rundfunk- und Fernsehübertragungen gibt es ein hervorragend geeignetes Konzept und ein bewährtes Übertragungsverfahren. Dabei sollte man bleiben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Dragonheart (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Die ÖR speisen m.E. deshalb ins Internet ein, damit sie gut versorgt sind. Soll ja Tendenzen in der Richtung geben, dass viele gar keinen Fernseher oder Radio brauchen, weil sie alle für sie nötigen Infos aus dem Internet bekommen können. Da würden ja GEZ Zahler verloren gehen. 

Übrigens: Als das Satellitenfernsehen damals aufkam, haben die auch auf so ziemlich jeden Satelliten ein Programm drauf gehabt. Mein Vater hatte damals eine schwenkbare Antenne gekauft und auf jeden empfangbaren Satellit war mind. 1 ÖR Programm drauf.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2009)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - Datenschützer: Polizei kein GEZ-Ermittlungshelfer


> Freie Mitarbeiter der GEZ haben keinen Anspruch auf Amtshilfe durch die Polizei. Das stellt der sächsische Datenschutzbeauftragte Andreas Schurig in seinem jüngsten  Tätigkeitsbericht  (Berichtszeitraum: 1.4.2007 bis 31.3.2009) klar. Sie seien weder Mitarbeiter einer Behörde noch für eine der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten vertretungsberechtigt.


Dass die  Polizei Nachhilfe in Zuständigkeit  braucht ist beschämenswert 


> Dies war jedoch unzulässig.  Erst als der Datenschutzbeauftragte tätig wurde, habe die zuständige Polizeidirektion den Sachverhalt ausgewertet und eine entsprechende Handlungsanweisung erlassen. *Diese stellt nun klar, dass Polizeibeamte GEZ-Mitarbeiter weder bei der Feststellung von Personalien unterstützen noch ihnen Auskünfte aus polizeilichen Informationssystemen erteilen dürfen*


Die GEZ-Knaben haben allerdings auch dreist gelogen


> Sie hätten sich als Beschäftigte des MDR ausgegeben


Frage: Müßte die Polizei MDR Bediensteten  Amtshilfe geben ...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Anwalt klagt gegen GEZ-Gebühren: Kippt er die Zwangs-Abgaben fürs TV? - Politik - Bild.de


> Millionen Deutsche ärgern sich über das teuerste Rundfunksystem der Welt (7,6 Mrd. Euro Gebühren im Jahr)
> ...
> – Der Rechtsanwalt aus Wennigsen (Niedersachsen) will nicht länger an die GEZ zahlen. K.hat deswegen Klage gegen den NDR beim Verwaltungsgericht Hannover eingereicht, will notfalls sogar bis zum Verfassungsgericht gehen.


Drücken wir ihm die Daumen :thumb:


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - Verwaltungsgericht Gießen: Keine Rundfunkgebühr für internetfähige PCs


> Das Verwaltungsgericht Gießen hat in zwei Fällen Rundfunkgebührenbescheide des Hessischen Rundfunks (HR) aufgehoben. Ein Optikunternehmen und ein Sportverband hatten gegen Bescheide geklagt, mit denen der HR Geld für ein "neuartiges Rundfunkgerät", nämlich einen internetfähigen Computer, haben wollte (Az: 9 K 305/09.GI und 9 K 3977/09.GI).


----------



## webwatcher (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article6240548/GEZ-stellt-sich-Kritik-zumindest-ein-bisschen.html


> Die Gebühreneinzugszentrale der öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten (GEZ) setzt erstmals auf den Dialog über das Internet. In Blogs und Foren will die Behörde mit Gebührenzahlern über Sinn und Unsinn der Rundfunkfinanzierung diskutieren.* Allerdings macht sie auf diesen Webseiten auch strenge Vorgaben.*


Wer hätte anderes erwartet...
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,675472,00.html


> Seit diesem Dienstag hat die GEZ ein Logo mit Punkt, eine neue Webseite mit Mitarbeiterblogs und Forum (aber nur werktags bis um zehn) und will neben Geld auch noch Tipps. Die anonyme GEZ-Bloggerin Anja M. formuliert es sehr schön in ihrem Auftakt-Artikel: "Als Bloggerin freue ich mich über zahlreiche Anregungen, Lob und auch konstruktive Kritik zu unseren Beiträgen."


bezahlte Jubelbloggerin, sowas kennt man ja schon
http://yuccatree.de/2010/01/suddeutsche-bezahlt-blogger-fur-wohl-klingende-blogposts/


> Auftraggeber zahlen Geld für lobende Blogposts, die dann als Werbung oder Anzeige gekennzeichnet werden.


http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien-news/art15532,3019355


> Der GEZ ist nicht entgangen, dass immer mehr Deutsche nach Sinn und Notwendigkeit der Rundfunkgebühren fragen. Und weil man bestimmte Diskussionen zwar nicht stoppen, aber möglicherweise steuern kann, hat die Einrichtung nun ein Internetforum eröffnet. Dort können Gebührenzahler und GEZ-Verweigerer ihre Meinung kundtun, sich in Experten-Chats informieren oder die Blogeinträge der GEZ-Mitarbeiter lesen – alles ganz anonym, wie die Behörde betont.* Das stimmt nur zum Teil. Zwar kann der Anmeldename frei gewählt werden, zugleich wird eine registrierte Mail-Adresse abgefragt.*


Trägt alles den typischen GEZ-Geruch um nicht zu sagen Mief


----------



## Teleton (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Den Kommentar im Blog finde ich klasse:


			
				GEZnoch: schrieb:
			
		

> Hany
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, die GEZ-Mitarbeiter haben auch brav alle ihre privaten internetfähigen Mobiltelefon, die Sie in die Arbeit mitnehmen, auf die GEZ-Adresse angemeldet. Den laut Regel Nr. 1 im Gebührenlexikon gilt: Rundfunkgeräte am Arbeitsplatz sind grundsätzlich gebührenpflichtig.Stellt das Unternehmen Rundfunkgeräte wie Radios, Radiorekorder oder Fernsehgeräte zur Verfügung, so hat das Unternehmen die Rundfunkgeräte anzumelden und die Gebühren zu zahlen.Stellen Mitarbeiter ihre eigenen Rundfunkgeräte am Arbeitsplatz auf, müssen die Mitarbeiter diese Geräte selbst anmelden und Gebühren zahlen. Dies gilt unabhängig von den in der Wohnung zum Empfang bereitgehaltenen Rundfunkgeräten.Auch tragbare Rundfunkgeräte am Arbeitsplatz sind anmelde- und gebührenpflichtig. Das gilt auch, wenn das Gerät nur ab und zu an den Arbeitsplatz mitgenommen wird. Zu den tragbaren Rundfunkgeräten zählen auch neuartige Geräte wie ein Laptop oder ein PDA (Personal Digital Assistant), mit denen Rundfunkprogramme über Angebote aus dem Internet empfangen werden können. Rundfunkgeräte müssen unter der Anschrift (Ort, Straße) der Arbeitsstätte auf den Namen des Rundfunkteilnehmers angemeldet werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

Absurdistan pur:

GEZ will Gebühr für Computerkassen im Steakhouse (Update) - Golem.de


> GEZ will Gebühr für Computerkassen im Steakhouse (Update)
> Restaurantkette klagt in Düsseldorf gegen den WDR
> 
> Betreiber von Computerkassen sollen GEZ-Gebühren zahlen, weil damit der
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - PC im Arbeitszimmer: Keine GEZ-Gebühren fällig


> Erneut hatte ein Gericht über die Frage zu entscheiden, ob für einen beruflich genutzten PC Rundfunkgebühren zu zahlen sind. In diesem Fall ging es darum, ob für den PC im Arbeitszimmer GEZ-Gebühren fällig sind, wenn im privaten Bereich des Hauses betriebene Radio- und TV-Geräte bereits angemeldet sind. Der hessische Verwaltungsgerichtshof in Kassel entschied nun: Wer zu Hause in seinem Arbeitszimmer einen internetfähigen Computer betreibt, muss dafür nicht zusätzlich Rundfunkgebühr zahlen. Die Richter gaben einem selbstständigen Informatiker Recht, der in seinem Arbeitszimmer im Keller seines Privathauses einen PC installiert hatte. Sein Rundfunk- und Fernsehgerät in den Obergeschossen des Hauses hatte er angemeldet. Der Hessische Rundfunk (hr) verlangte aber auch eine Gebühr für den PC.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

heise online - Gutachten: Rundfunkfinanzierung durch Haushaltsabgabe


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Die gegenwärtige Finanzierung des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkauftrags muss reformiert werden". Mit diesen Worten leitet der Verfassungsrechtler Paul Kirchhof die Abschlussthesen seines 85-seitigen Gutachtens (PDF-Datei) zur Finanzierung des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks ein, das am Donnerstag in Berlin von ARD, ZDF und Deutschlandradio vorgestellt wurde. Kirchhof kommt darin zu dem erwarteten Schluss, dass es einen einfachen und verfassungsrechtlich unbedenklichen Weg zu dieser notwendigen Reform gibt: die Abkehr von der gerätebezogenen Gebühr zugunsten einer Haushaltsabgabe, die der Jurist "Rundfunkbeitrag" nennen möchte.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/0,1518,693570,00.html


> Gebühr fürs TV, Zuschlag fürs Radio im Geschäftsauto - ach ja, und das Internetradio
> muss man auch extra anmelden:
> Mit einem neuen Modell wollen die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen ihre Milliarden sichern. Doch den Zuschauerschwund werden sie damit  nicht stoppen. Das absurde GEZ-System ist am Ende.


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: GEZ-Gebühr für Internetfähige PCs*

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/0,1518,699820,00.html


> Das Mediensystem mag sich wandeln, die Milliarden für die Anstalten bleiben: Die neue Rundfunkabgabe sichert den Ministerpräsidenten ihr publizistisches Hinterland. Sie verstärkt zugleich das mediale Zwei-Klassen-System - und die GEZ hat weiter alle Hände voll zu tun.


Fahnder bald arbeitslos?: Neue Rundfunkgebühr kommt - n-tv.de


> Neuzugang auf der Liste der aussterbenden Berufe: Der Rundfunkgebührenbeauftragte –
> im Volksmund auch "GEZ-Fahnder" genannt. Nachdem die Rundfunkkommission der Länder
> beschlossen hat, die Rundfunkgebühr grundlegend zu reformieren, dürfte die Arbeit der
> freiberuflichen Kontrolleure langfristig überflüssig werden.


http://www.stern.de/politik/deutsch...ahlter-staatsfunk-fuer-jedermann-1573080.html


> Für ARD und ZDF bedeutet das mindestens sieben Milliarden Euro jährlich an garantierten Gebühren, vielleicht sogar bis zu zehn Milliarden durch Mehreinnahmen.
> ...
> Und was ist mit der GEZ? Auch sie bleibt weiter bestehen. Über 1000 Mitarbeiter, die rund 160 Millionen Euro Kosten verursachen. Die kümmern sich weiterhin ums Geldeintreiben. Denn laut Verfassung darf das keine staatliche Einrichtung. So bleibt die Gebühreneinzugszentrale als Mittel zum Zweck bestehen. Das ist keine Reform, sondern zwangssubventionierter Rückschritt.


----------

